# What does the "1 Song" display mean in iTunes?



## Travis86 (Sep 12, 2008)

I just upgraded to iTunes 8, and every time I click on the iTunes store, there's a display that says "1 Song" next to my username. I can't click on it or anything. What does it mean?

(I've attached a picture.)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 12, 2008)

I believe that means you basically have one, free song to cash in on.  Did you ever do any of the Pepsi promotions or any of the other "free song" promotions that Apple was a part of in the past?


----------



## Travis86 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hm. A while back, I had a issue with the iTunes store, and I thought they refunded my money. It looks like they actually gave me a free credit instead. All of this time and I didn't know....

The gift certificate help page also says something about this.

Thanks for your help.


----------

